# Italy!



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> I find the content aware to be amazing...it can take things out in seconds that used to take me hours in older versions.
> 
> Can I ask what settings you use for your HDR pictures?
> 
> For the most part, I'm mostly running a photorealistic high contrast, then I will up the gamma because I think the picture is dark, then increase saturation a little. After removing ghosts, I'll save then run an unsharp mask on the pic. They turn out okay...but IMO nothing like what you have...


I'm not sure of the exact settings. Some of them are true HDR and most of the rest are single pics ran through TopazLabs Adjust.


----------

